# New Conan Trailer



## SensibleManiac (May 4, 2011)

I'm surprised it actually looks like it might be good.

http://www.movieline.com/2011/05/me...this-summers-next-only-ethnic-action-hero.php


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2011)

SensibleManiac said:


> I'm surprised it actually looks like it might be good.
> 
> http://www.movieline.com/2011/05/me...this-summers-next-only-ethnic-action-hero.php


Well it probably will be better than the Ah-nold one that's for sure... yet I hate trailers like the one shown... one second snippets of a scene and on to the next... hard to get into the feel of the movie with mind blurring snippets. 
:idunno: mebbe I'm just getting old.


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 5, 2011)

> hard to get into the feel of the movie with mind blurring snippets.



Yeah, I think they do that to spark curiosity, but I think it actually has a good vibe to it, I could be totally wrong but it looks interestingly done.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 5, 2011)

From what I've seen and heard, they're trying to be more faithful to the Howard original stuff -- which would make me happy.

I'm just sort of afraid I've now seen all the cool parts in the movie.


----------



## Omar B (May 5, 2011)

I love reading the comments of the Arnold fans about how Jason is no Conan, etc.  Clearly never cracked a Conan book in their lives.

We got a couple good shots of the Picts and the Aquilonians (I'm so glad the Roman influence shows).  The set design had a lot of Red Nails, Queen of The Black Coast, God In The Bowl and Tower Of The Elephant.  

There is also a line in there directly from The Frost Giant's Daughter "Run from me, and I'll tear apart the mountains to find you! I'll follow you to hell!"  That along with the line from the previous trailer "... I live, I love, I slay, and I am content" from Queen Of The Black Coast so I'm quite happy.  Seems these guys actually read their Conan rather than John Milius who stated on the Conan DVD commentary that he just wanted to make a Viking movie but did Conan because of financial backing.

Anyone also notice Conan is wearing the necklace made of animal teeth from the Frazetta paintings?

By far the movie I'm most excited about this summer, I never thought I would be able to say that with a Green Lantern movie actually looming (childhood dreams coming true!)


----------



## granfire (May 5, 2011)

And I thought the urns made pictures of nekked chicks art....


----------



## punisher73 (May 6, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I am an Arnold fan and loved the movie, but also am a Howard fan and love the books.  I first saw Arnold's Conan movie when I was a wee little lad in elementary.  So that was the image I always had of Conan and loved it and would by the Savage Sword of Conan comics.  It wasn't until adulthood that I was able to come across the old books and start to read them.  I still like the movie, but realize that it wasn't completely true to the source material.

When I first saw that this guy was cast as the new Conan, he looked to much of a pretty boy to meet the original material also, but seeing him in character and seeing bits of the trailer I am now VERY excited about seeing this movie.

As a side note, for those Howard fans out there, I recommend getting the following...
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Chro...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304684285&sr=1-1

It is a large leather bound book that includes all of Howard's Conan stories.


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2011)

Building off yours Punisher.  Do not buy this - http://www.amazon.com/Conan-Barbarian-Original-Unabridged-Adventures/dp/1853756997/ref=pd_sim_b_36


----------



## punisher73 (May 6, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Building off yours Punisher. Do not buy this - http://www.amazon.com/Conan-Barbarian-Original-Unabridged-Adventures/dp/1853756997/ref=pd_sim_b_36


 

What is wrong with that edition?  Without seeing it, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2011)

It's not complete.  Not all the stories, some of what is included is edited.  Basically it's a cash in move by a UK publisher using the out of copyright stories ... some of them in a form REH would never have released.  We all knwo he wrote, edited, rewrote stories over and over.  Heck, By This Axe I Rule, a Kull story through his editing and rewriting became a Conan story Tower Of The Elephant.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 6, 2011)

I'm with Punisher

"Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the Lamentation of their women." 

The Arnold Conan was great, but I'll be the first to admit it bore only some resemblance to REH's stories. It felt more like some of the comic books. 

I'm really looking forward to this new one.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> "Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the Lamentation of their women."


 
I'd like to hear the Lamenation of the women.


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> I'd like to hear the Lamenation of the women.



LOL, you guys just think that....

^_^


----------



## Tez3 (May 7, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> I hate to say it, but I am an Arnold fan and loved the movie, but also am a Howard fan and love the books. *I first saw Arnold's Conan movie when I* *was a wee little lad in elementary*. So that was the image I always had of Conan and loved it and would by the Savage Sword of Conan comics. It wasn't until adulthood that I was able to come across the old books and start to read them. I still like the movie, but realize that it wasn't completely true to the source material.
> 
> When I first saw that this guy was cast as the new Conan, he looked to much of a pretty boy to meet the original material also, but seeing him in character and seeing bits of the trailer I am now VERY excited about seeing this movie.
> 
> ...


 

That's it make some of us feel really old! 

I noticed that there's a TV show of Conan, I only saw a little of it out of curiosity but it did look dire.

Is the guy in the photos playing Conan the one who the barbarian chap from Game of Thrones who marries the very blonde bit? I've only watched the first episode, have two more recorded to watch in a minute.


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2011)

Oh, Conan The Adventurer!  That was an interesting little experiment back in the 90's.  In the wake of syndicated action shows filmed overseas like Herculese, Xena, Sinbad, Shena, Knightrider 2000, Viper, VIP, Andromeda, The Crow Stairway To Heaven, Beastmaster, Queen Of Swords, etc.  Back then was a renaissance for schlocky action TV and I loved it.  

Too bad you can't find most of them, but the entire Conan series is available on Hulu.  It's really bad in places but pretty decent to good in others and it's kinda weird how it's coming from the Arnold movie mold but still throws in stuff from the books.

http://www.hulu.com/conan


----------



## Cryozombie (May 8, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> That's it make some of us feel really old!
> 
> I noticed that there's a TV show of Conan, I only saw a little of it out of curiosity but it did look dire.


 
There was a Saturday Morning Cartoon as well.





 
Hehe


----------



## punisher73 (May 8, 2011)

If you have Netflix, the Conan TV show is available as a streaming tv show to watch.  Every once in awhile when I am bored I'll watch one to fill the time.

Anyone ever know what happened to the Conan animated movie that they advertised with Ron Perlman as the voice of Conan?
http://www.conanrednails.com/


----------



## Omar B (May 8, 2011)

Nothing happened, that's just it.  But as a laugh I read Red Nails recently then went to check out the art and stuff on the website.


----------



## punisher73 (May 9, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Nothing happened, that's just it. But as a laugh I read Red Nails recently then went to check out the art and stuff on the website.


 
that's what I figured, but didn't know for sure.  How far did they get with the project?  Maybe with the new movie they will get some interest and finish it.


----------



## Omar B (May 9, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Sukerkin (May 9, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Is the guy in the photos playing Conan the one who the barbarian chap from Game of Thrones who marries the very blonde bit? I've only watched the first episode, have two more recorded to watch in a minute.



I think it is, aye.  Also played Ronan in Stargate Atlantis ... my missus never got tired of asking if she could have him for Christmas :lol:


http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4226922496/nm0597388

But as I had a similar affection for Doctor Keller, we were square on that one 

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4243699712/ch0031910


----------

